# HmoobH8wj - Hen



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

k guys what color hen should i get?
i wanna pair up with one of my cock with the NEW hen im getting.
what color hen should i get.

i have white brown cock. picture below.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

What color do you want in the offspring, do you want red as the father red and blues, other colors? If he carries blue which you will see if you see any kind of blue or black flecking. If not he my just be caring red. It all depends on what you want.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i am just rising for fun. i was thinking what color hen will go with my cock?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Any color then, I suggest a nice dark check or T-pattern/velvet black. You can get velvet reds from this matting and you can alos get splashes.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Whatever you want! Can you take a picture with the tail of your cockbird?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i wonder how will the baby look when they are born. mhmmm........
a dark check. how will it look like?
a velvet reds. (i wonder how it would look like) white and red mix baby....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What you have is recessive red. So we don't know what is under the RR. You could get anything! So no matter what mate you choose, it will still be a surprise.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

dang. mhmmm. i think im gonna get a blue bar. =D what else is there of a color pigeon?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Heres a couple of pics mines are saddles but youll see what a red velvet looks like and a tpattern looks like they are pretty much the same except with velvet you cant see any check at all.







Well the black is more of a dark/black check but you get the picture. With your cock bird if it is not a red grizzle you can get partially saddle marked birds too.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Heres the red velvet saddle, with non saddle the wings will be ash/grey with some red on it with the shield being the same color as on this bird.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Hope that helps. With the blue bar you can get red bars.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

you guys will see what i will get this weekend. =D cant wait.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

vangimage said:


> Hope that helps. With the blue bar you can get red bars.


The bird in question doesn't appear to be ash-red though.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

If not then not sure what he will get. Hmmm ****. red grizzle?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

20$ for a hen good deal or bad deal?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

If you are not racing bad deals. I have bought racing homers for 3 for 5 dollars and up to 50 dollars before but with pretty decent pedigrees. I know they can go for much more, your flying for fun, just got o the local swap and meet and see what you can get. Or check out the local club and they sometimes have birds for sale and it can be cheaper. Just my thought.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry this look like a bad picture but i didnt pull her head. she just close her eye.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

It that your new hen? Nice. I love splashes/ pieds.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

yepp it the new hen. how long will it take to pair up you know?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Well it all depends some birds will pair up with in mins, and some acouple of days. Put them in a breeding pen with a divider so they can contact each other and leave them there for a while. If it seems they take to each other let them go at it. For the ones that take longer you can separate them but let them hear each other for a few hours then go about the same as above and they should take. I have had pigeons mated up with in mins and some took days. Just my experience.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will i just put both pigeon in my old old loft. im thinking im gonna leave them both in there for 1 week. can they pair up in a 12inby12in?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah they can but it will be hard if they try to mate but it is possible. Good luck.


----------

